# نتائج التصويت على دستور 2014......



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2014)

*انتهت السفارة المصرية في موسكو من فرز أصوات المصريين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم في الاستفتاء على دستور 2013، وذلك بعد إغلاق باب التصويت في تمام التاسعة مساء بالتوقيت المحلي للعاصمة الروسية.

شارك في التصويت 47 مصريا من أصل 249 مصريا مسجلين بالسفارة في روسيا الاتحادية، إضافة إلى 3 مصريين آخرين مسجلين في روسيا البيضاء و4 من الدبلوماسيين العاملين في السفارة بموسكو.

كانت الأصوات الصحيحة 47 صوتا، وبلغ عدد الموافقين على الدستور 44 ناخبا مقابل 3 ناخبين صوتوا برفضه، وبذلك تكون نسبة الموافقين 93.6 %، بينما بلغت نسبة الرافضين 6.4% في ظل نسبة مشاركة تقدر بـــ 18.4%.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2014)

*أعلن سفير فى لبنان أشرف حمدى، أن إجمالى عدد الناخبين المصريين المسجلين الذين وافقوا على مشروع الدستور الجديد 327 ناخبًا بنسبة 95.3 فى المائة، من إجمالى الناخبين البالغ عددهم 343.

وأوضح حمدى باعتباره رئيس اللجنة الانتخابية لدائرة لبنان، فى ختام عملية الفرز، أن عدد من قالوا لا 9 أصوات بنسبة 2.6 فى المائة وعدد الأصوات الباطلة 7 أصوات بنسبة 2.04 فى المائة، وبلغت نسبة الأصوات الموافقة على الدستور إلى إجمالى الأصوات الصحيحة 97.3 فى المائة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2014)

*انتهت مساء اليوم عملية فرز أصوات الناخبين المصريين فى سلطنة عمان، حيث صوت غالبية المقترعين بـ"نعم" للدستور الجديد.

وصرح السفير عمرو الزيات سفير مصر بسلطنة عمان أن عدد المصوتين بلغ (2070) من إجمالى عدد الناخبين المسجلين، وصوت ( 2024 ) ناخبا بـ"نعم" للدستور الجديد، مقابل (42) ناخبا صوتوا بـ"لا" فيما بلغ عدد الأصوات الباطلة (4) أصوات. 

وأضاف سعادته أن مجمل عملية التصويت والفرز جرى فى جو من الهدوء والسلاسة والشفافية المطلقة، وأن السفارة وفرت كافة التسهيلات اللازمة لذلك، فضلا عن قيام وزارة الخارجية بإرسال عدد من الدبلوماسيين والإداريين لطاقم السفارة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2014)

*صرح السفير محمد مرسى، سفير مصر بدولة قطر، أن 97% من المصرين بالدوحة وافقوا على الدستور.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2014)

*أعلن السفير خالد ثروت سفير مصر لدى الأردن مساء اليوم الأحد نتيجة تصويت المصريين فى المملكة على مشروع الدستور المصرى 2013، مبينا أن إجمالى عدد المسجلين لدى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات يبلغ 4291 مواطنا فيما قام 546 منهم بالتصويت على مدى الأيام الخمسة المحددة لهذه العملية (8 إلى 12 يناير).

وأفاد السفير ثروت أن عملية فرز الأصوات التى جرت فى تمام الساعة التاسعة مساء بتوقيت الأردن – بأن 531 صوتوا لصالح الدستور فيما رفضه 14 مواطنا إضافة إلى صوت واحد كان باطلا.

وقال: "إن النسبة تعد قليلة جدا، وكنت آمل أن يشارك الكثير من المصريين فى رسم مستقبل بلادهم، إلا أننى التمس العذر لهم وذلك بسبب عدة عوامل منها برودة الطقس الذى أثر بدوره على عملية الإقبال، علاوة على أن انتقال العامل المصرى البسيط من الأغوار أو العقبة أو الطفيلة إلى عمان يكلفه الكثير من الناحية الاقتصادية". 

وأعرب السفير ثروت عن شكره للحكومة الأردنية بصفة عامة وقوات الدرك بصفة خاصة لتأمينها مقر السفارة (المقر الانتخابي) خلال أيام التصويت على الاستفتاء، قائلا: "إن ذلك أسهم فى عملنا بدون أية مشاكل على الإطلاق أو أية معوقات، حيث مرت العملية بسلاسة وهدوء كبيرين".

وقال إننا التزمنا بقرارات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات منذ البداية حيث إن هناك عددا من المواطنين قدموا إلى مقر اللجنة للإدلاء بأصواتهم وهم غير مسجلين فى القوائم، إلا أننا لم نسمح لهم بالتصويت، علاوة على أن هناك عددا آخر جاء بدون بطاقات الرقم القومى أو جوازات السفر المميكنة وكانت لهم نفس النتيجة.

وحول عدد المواطنين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم على تعديل الدستور، أجاب السفير المصرى بأن العدد يعد قليلا قياسا بأعداد المصريين عموما فى الأردن والذى يبلغ وفقا للعدد الرسمى 300 ألف فيما تتحدث أرقام غير رسمية عن أضعاف هذا الرقم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2014)

*أعلنت السفارة المصرية ببلجيكا أن إجمالى المصريين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم فى الاستفتاء بلغوا ١٨٦، كان عدد الموافقين منهم ١٨٣، وثلاثة فقط رافضين، وبلغت نسبة الموافقة ٩٨%*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2014)

*أعلن سفير مصر لدى فنلندا وإستونيا السفير محمود الديب، مساء اليوم، نتائج فرز تصويت الجالية المصرية المقيمة فى فنلندا وإستونيا على مشروع الاستفتاء الذى جرى تنظيمه خلال الفترة من 8- 12 يناير الحالى، مشيرًا إلى أن أغلبية المصريين الذين حضروا صوتت بنعم للدستور الجديد. 

وأوضح السفير لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، أن عدد الأصوات الموافقة كان 60 صوتًا مقابل 4 أصوات رفضت مشروع الدستور من إجمالى 64 مصريًا حضروا إلى السفارة للمشاركة فى الاستفتاء.

وأشار السفير محمود الديب، إلى أن عملية الاستفتاء تمت فى مناخ ودى للغاية منوهًا بأن مجموع عدد المصريين المسجلين فى فنلندا وإستونيا على القوائم الانتخابية يصل حاليًا إلى 219 فردًا.*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2014)

نتائج مبشره


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2014)

فين الدول العربية


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

*صرح سفير مصر لدى السلطة الفلسطينية فى رام الله ياسر عثمان، اليوم الاثنين بأن الجالية المصرية فى فلسطين وافقت على الدستور الجديد بنسبة 100 بالمائة، وقال عثمان إنه عقب الانتهاء من فرز أصوات الجالية المصرية تبين أن جميع أبناء الجالية صوتوا بـ"نعم" على الدستور الجديد للبلاد.

وأشار عثمان إلى أن هذا الأمر يبرهن على أن الجالية المصرية فى فلسطين حريصة على بناء مستقبل جديد لمصر.
وأوضح السفير المصرى أن عملية فرز الأصوات انتهت مساء أمس وأرسلت النتيجة إلى القاهرة وتم تعليق النتيجة أيضا على باب السفارة المصرية برام الله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

*أعلن سفير مصر لدى العاصمة البريطانية لندن أشرف الخولى، مساء أمس الأحد، نتيجة استفتاء المصريين على مشروع الدستور الجديد، مشيرًا إلى أن 1576 شخصاً شاركوا فى عملية الاستفتاء خلال الأيام الخمس الماضية من بين 6777 شخصاً مسجلين فى القائمة الانتخابية بالسفارة.

وأعلن السفير المصرى، أن عدد الذين صوتوا بنعم على الدستور الجديد بلغ 1535 شخصاً بنسبة 97.3%، فى مقابل 34 شخصاً فقط صوتوا بلا وسبعة أصوات باطلة.

وشارك فى عملية فرز الأصوات أعضاء السفارة المصرية، وفريق المراقبين من رؤساء الجالية المصرية، ورموز المصريين فى المملكة المتحدة.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

*أعلن سفير مصر فى روما عمرو حلمى، نتائج الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد بروما، حيث جاءت نسبة 99% من صوتوا بـ"نعم" للدستور.

وصرح السفير المصرى لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط الليلة، بأن عدد الذى شاركوا فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد ضعف عدد الذين شاركوا فى دستور 2012، وهو ما يعكس إدراك الجالية المصرية فى إيطاليا لأهمية المرحلة والسعى للاستقرار فى مصر من خلال إقرار الدستور الذى يعد حجر الزاوية فى تنفيذ خارطة الطريق. 

وقد سجلت نتائج من صوتوا بـ"نعم" للدستور بروما 714، بينما من صوت بـ"لا" 4 فقط، وجاءت الأصوات الباطلة 3، من إجمالى أصوات صالحة 721.

كما سجلت نتائج الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد فى دائرة ميلانو الانتخابية بإيطاليا نسبة 8.98% من صوتوا بـ"نعم" للدستور.

وقد أعلن السفير على الحلوانى قنصل مصر العام فى ميلانو، النتائج على النحو التالى، 2262 صوتوا للدستور بـ"نعم"، مقابل 28 صوتوا بـ"لا"، من إجمالى حضور 2302، وجاءت الأصوات الباطلة 12 صوتاً.

جدير بالذكر أن عدد المسجلين بقاعدة بيانات اللجنة العامة للاستفتاء على الدستور فى ميلانو8560 ناخباً مصرياً.

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

*
أعلن السفير المصرى بليبيا أن 97.5% من المشاركين صوتوا بنعم .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

*اعلن السفير محمد مرسى، سفير مصر لدى الدوحة لـ"اليوم السابع" نتيجة تصويت المصريين فى دولة قطر على مشروع الدستور الجديد، وقال إنه شارك فى الاستفتاء 7012 مصريًا، وصوت 6790 مواطنًا بـ"نعم" على الدستور بنسبة 97.2% من المصوتين، و196 قالوا "لا" للدستور، فيما كان هناك 26 صوتًا باطلاً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

*انتهت مساء الأحد، عملية فرز أصوات الناخبين المصريين في الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد في معظم دول الخليج وأوربا، وأظهرت نتائج الفرز موافقة الغالبية على الدستور، مقابل نسبة ضئيلة صوتت بـ«لا»، بالإضافة إلى انخفاض نسبة الناخبين بسبب إلغاء التصويت بالبريد.

لبنان
أعلن أشرف حمدي، سفير مصر لدى لبنان، أن إجمالي عدد الناخبين المصريين المسجلين، الذين وافقوا على مشروع الدستور الجديد 327 ناخبًا بنسبة 95.3% من إجمالي الناخبين، البالغ عددهم 343.

وأوضح «حمدي»، باعتباره رئيس اللجنة الانتخابية لدائرة لبنان في ختام عملية الفرز، أن «عدد من قالوا (لا) 9 أصوات بنسبة 2.6%، وعدد الأصوات الباطلة 7 أصوات بنسبة 2.04%». وبلغت نسبة الأصوات الموافقة على الدستور إلى إجمالي الأصوات الصحيحة 97.3%.

ليبيا
أعلن محمد أبو بكر، السفير المصري لدى ليبيا، نتيجة استفتاء المصريين في ليبيا على مشروع الدستور، مشيرا إلى أن نسبة 97،5 % من المصوتين قالوا (نعم) للدستور.
وقال أبو بكر، إن عملية الاستفتاء تمت في هدوء وبمساعدة السلطات الليبية في تأمين الاستفتاء.

قطر
أعلن محمد مرسي عوض، سفير مصر في قطر، نتيجة الاستفتاء، وتبين أن 97.2% صوّتوا بـ«نعم»، موضحا أن إجمالي عدد الأشخاص، الذي صوتوا في الاستفتاء على الدستور 7012 مواطنًا، وبلغ عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 6986 صوتًا، وعدد الأصوات الباطلة 26 صوتًا.

وبلغ عدد الأصوات، التي وافقت على الدستور 6790 صوتًا، أما عدد الأصوات غير الموافقة فبلغ 196 صوتًا، وبذلك تصبح نسبة الموافقة على مشروع تعديل الدستور باللجنة الانتخابية بالدوحة 97.2%.

الأردن
أعلن السفير خالد ثروت، سفير مصر لدى الأردن، نتيجة تصويت المصريين في المملكة على مشروع الدستور المصري 2013، مبينًا أن إجمالي عدد المسجلين لدى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات يبلغ 4291 مواطنًا، فيما صوت 546.

وقال «ثروت»، إن 531 صوّتوا لصالح الدستور، فيما رفضه 14 مواطنًا، إضافة إلى صوت واحد كان باطلًا، لتكون النسبة 97.4% صوّتوا بـ«نعم».

الإمارات
قال إيهاب حمودة، سفير مصر بالإمارات، إن مؤشر فرز الأصوات يشير إلى أن 90% من الناخبين صوتوا بـ«نعم» على الدستور الجديد، مشيرا إلى أن نسبة التصويت في الاستفتاء أقل من الاستفتاء الماضي بنحو ألفي صوت، بسبب إلغاء التصويت بالبريد.

البحرين 
أعلن السفير عصام عواد، سفير مصر لدى البحرين، نتيجة تصويت المصريين في المملكة على الدستور، وقال إن 1805 مصريا شارك في الاستفتاء، وصوت 1715 مواطنًا بـ«نعم» بنسبة 95% من المصوتين، و71 قالوا «لا»، فيما كان هناك 19 صوتًا باطلًا.

السعودية
أعلن السفير عفيفي عبدالوهاب، سفير مصر بالرياض إن 98% من الناخبين المصريين في المملكة العربية السعودية صوتوا بـ«نعم» في الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية.

وأوضح «عفيفي»، أن من بين 23 ألفا و651 ناخبًا شاركوا في الاستفتاء، صوت 23 ألفا و11 ناخبا بـ«نعم»، فيما صوت 474 ناخبا بـ«لا»، بينما بلغ عدد الأصوات الباطلة 166 صوتًا.

وأشار إلى نسبة المصوتين بـ«نعم» في «لجنة الرياض» بلغت 97.8%، بينما بلغت نسبتهم في«لجنة جدة» 98%، فيما بلغت نسبة المصوتين بـ«لا» في «لجنة الرياض» 2.2%، وفي «لجنة جدة» 2%. 

السودان
أعلن وائل بركات، الوزير المفوض القائم بأعمال السفير المصري بالعاصمة السودانية، الخرطوم، مساء الأحد، نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور المصري الجديد، حيث بلغ عدد الموافقين، الذين قالوا «نعم» للدستور 249 صوتًا بنسبة 98.4%، مقابل 4 أصوات «غير موافقة».

وقال «بركات» إن عدد الأصوات، التي شاركت في الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور بالسودان بلغ 253 صوتًا، من إجمالي عدد المقيدين في كشوف اللجة العليا للانتخابات بالسودان، والبالغ 1540 مواطنًا، بنسبة مشاركة نحو 16.5%.

الجزائر
قال السفير عز الدين فهمى، سفير مصر لدى الجزائر، إن 98،8 % من المصريين الذين شاركوا في الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد قالوا «نعم»، فيما رفضه 1،2%.

لندن
أعلن أشرف الخولي، سفير مصر لدى العاصمة البريطانية لندن، مساء الأحد، نتيجة استفتاء المصريين على مشروع الدستور، وقال إن 1576 شخصا شاركوا في عملية الاستفتاء خلال الأيام الـ5 الماضية من بين 6777 شخصا مسجلين في القائمة الانتخابية بالسفارة.

وأوضح «الخولي» أن عدد الذين صوتوا بـ«نعم» على الدستور الجديد بلغ 1535 شخصا بنسبة 97.3% في مقابل 34 شخصا فقط صوتوا بـ«لا» و7 أصوات باطلة.

بلجيكا
انتهى فرز الأصوات في الاستفتاء على الدستور بلجنة سفارة مصر في العاصمة البلجيكية «بروكسل». وبلغ إجمالي المصريين المسجلين، الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم بالفعل 186 صوتا، وبلغ عدد من قالوا نعم للدستور 183 مقابل 3 فقط قالوا «لا» لتكون بذلك نسبة الموافقة 98%.

موسكو
انتهت السفارة المصرية في موسكو من فرز أصوات المصريين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم في الاستفتاء على دستور 2013، وذلك بعد إغلاق باب التصويت في تمام التاسعة مساء بالتوقيت المحلى للعاصمة الروسية.

وشارك في التصويت 47 مصريًا من أصل 249 مصريًا مسجلين بالسفارة في روسيا الاتحادية، إضافة إلى 3 مصريين آخرين مسجلين في روسيا البيضاء و4 من الدبلوماسيين العاملين في السفارة بموسكو.

وكانت الأصوات الصحيحة 47 صوتًا، وبلغ عدد الموافقين على الدستور 44 ناخبًا مقابل 3 ناخبين صوتوا برفضه، وبذلك تكون نسبة الموافقين 93.6%، بينما بلغت نسبة الرافضين 6.4% في ظل نسبة مشاركة تقدر بـ18.4%.

النمسا
أعلن خالد شمعة، سفير مصر في النمسا، رئيس اللجنة الانتخابية الفرعية، أن عملية فرز أصوات المصريين المقيمين في النمسا أسفرت عن تأييد مشروع التعديلات الدستورية بموافقة 503 مقابل رفض 6 أصوات بنسبة موافقة بلغت 98% من إجمالي 511 صوتًا صحيحًا كما أعلن استبعاد صوتين باطلين.

باريس
أعلن السفير محمد مصطفى كمال، سفير مصر بباريس، أن نسبة الموافقة على مشروع الدستور بلغت 98.5% من الأصوات الصحيحة.

وقال السفير في تصريحات صحفية، عقب الانتهاء من فرز الأصوات، إن إجمالي عدد الأصوات التي شاركت في التصويت بمقر اللجنة الانتخابية بالسفارة بباريس وصل إلى 2111 صوتا، من بينها 9 باطلة، أما عدد الأصوات الصحيحة فبلغت 2102 صوت.

وأشار إلى أن مجموع الأصوات التي وافقت على مشروع الدستور الجديد للبلاد بلغ 2070 صوتا مقابل 32 فقط غير موافقة.

فنلندا وإستونيا
أعلن محمود الديب، سفير مصر لدى فنلندا وإستونيا، نتائج فرز تصويت الجالية المصرية المقيمة هناك على مشروع الدستور الجديد، مشيرًا إلى أن «أغلبية المصريين الذين حضروا صوّتوا بـ(نعم) للدستور الجديد».

وأوضح «الديب»، أن «عدد الأصوات الموافقة كان 60 صوتًا مقابل 4 أصوات رفضت مشروع الدستور من إجمالي 64 مصريًا حضروا إلى السفارة للمشاركة في الاستفتاء»، لتكون نسبة الموافقين 93.7%.

وأشار إلى أن «عملية الاستفتاء تمت في مناخ ودي للغاية»، منوهًا بأن مجموع عدد المصريين المسجلين في فنلندا وإستونيا على القوائم الانتخابية يصل حاليًا إلى 219 شخصًا.

غانا
أعلنت السفارة المصرية بالعاصمة الغانية أكرا، أن نسبة المصريين الذين شاركوا في الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور في غانا بلغت 37%.

وقال وائل السيسي، قنصل مصر بغانا، إن عدد المسجلين بكشوف الناخبين 155، مشيرا إلى أن عدد الأصوات الصحيحة بلغ 58 صوتا، ولم يكن هناك أي صوت باطل.

وأضاف «السيسي» أن عدد الموافقين على مشروع الدستور بلغ 58 صوتًا، كما بلغت نسبة المشاركة في التصويت 37%.

روما
أعلن سفير مصر في روما، عمرو حلمى، نتائج الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد بروما، حيث جاءت نسبة 99 % من صوتوا
بـ« نعم» للدستور.

وقال حلمي، إن عدد الذي شاركوا في الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد ضعف عدد الذين شاركوا في دستور 2012، وهو ما يعكس إدراك الجالية المصرية في إيطاليا لأهمية المرحلة والسعى للاستقرار في مصر من خلال إقرار الدستور الذي يعد حجر الزاوية في تنفيذ خارطة الطريق.

وقد سجلت نتائج من صوتوا بـ«نعم» للدستور بروما 714، بينما من صوت بـ«لا» 4 فقط، وجاءت الأصوات الباطلة 3، من إجمالى أصوات صالحة 721.

كما سجلت نتائج الاستفتاء على مسشروع الدستور الجديد في دائرة ميلانو الانتخابية بإيطاليا نسبة 8ر98 % من صوتوا بـ«نعم» للدستور.

وأعلن السفير على الحلوانى، قنصل مصر العام في ميلانو، النتائج على النحو التالى: 2262 صوتوا للدستور بـ«نعم»، مقابل 28 صوتوا بـ«لا»، من إجمالي حضور 2302، وجاءت الأصوات الباطلة 12 صوتا.

هولندا
أعلن السفير طاهر فرحات، سفير مصر بهولندا، أن نسبة الحضور بلغت 749 صوتا من إجمالى أصوات المصريين بهولندا 2289، وأنه تم عمل الفرز بحضور ممثلى البعثة للجنة الفرعية، مضيفا أن عدد من قالوا «نعم» للدستور 735، و13 قالوا «لا»، وصوت باطل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2014)

*#‏السعودية‬ 98 % نعم للدستور
‫#‏فرنسا‬ 97,5% نعم للدستور
‫#‏فندلندا‬ 90% نعم للدستور
‫#‏ألمانيا‬ 90%نعم للدستور
‫#‏أستراليا‬ 89%نعم للدستور
‫#‏أسبانيا‬ 92% نعم للدستور
‫#‏اليابان‬ 100% نعم للدستور
‫#‏روسيا‬ 93.6%نعم للدستور
‫#‏السودان‬ 98% نعم للدستور
‫#‏الجزائر‬ 99% نعم للدستور
‫#‏سلطنة_عمان‬ 99.8% نعم للدستور
‫#‏البحرين‬ 95%نعم للدستور
‫#‏اليونان‬ 98.5% نعم للدستور
‫#‏هولندا‬ 98% نعم للدستور
‫#‏لبنان‬ 95%نعم للدستور
‫#‏الأردن‬ 97% نعم للدستور
‫#‏بلجيكا‬ 98%نعم للدستور
‫#‏الإمارات‬ 90% نعم للدستور
‫#‏روما‬ 99%نعم للدستور
‫#‏قطر‬ 98%نعم للدستور
‫#‏لندن‬ 97% نعم للدستور
‫#‏النمسا‬ 98% نعم للدستور
‫#‏ليبيا‬ 97.5% نعم للدستور​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2014)

*أكد السفير حمدى لوزة نائب وزير الخارجية، اليوم، خلال المؤتمر الذى عقدته اللجنة العليا للانتخابات حول الترتيبات الأخيرة للاستفتاء على الدستور، المقرر إجراؤه يومى 14 و15 يناير المقبل، أن عدد المصريين الذين صوتوا فى الخارج وصل إلى 103 آلاف، مشيرا إلى وقوع إصابات لعدد من المصريين إثر حدوث اشتباكات بينهم وبين عناصر إخوانية. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*بدأت منذ قليل عملية الفرز فى لجنتي رقمي 65،67 بمعهد ناهيا الإعدادي الثانوي أمام الناخبين لدواعى أمنية نتيجة تجمع المئات من أنصار الإخوان خلال تشييع جنازة القتلى الذين لقوا حتفهم أمس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*كشف مصدر قضائي باللجنة العليا للإنتخابات أن عدد المصوتين بالخارج وصل إلي 107 ألف ناخب من إجمالي 681 ألف مصري مسجل لمن لهم حق التصويت بالخارج وذلك في 161 دولة 138 مقر إنتخابي.

وأكد المصدر أن دولة الكويت علي رأس أكبر الدول التي شهدت نسبة تصويت حيث صوت بها 28 ألف 477 ناخب، فيما جاءت السعودية بالمركز الثاني بـ23 ألف 659 ناخب ويأتي بعدها قطر بـ7012 ناخب وأمريكا 6222 ناخب وإيطاليا 3023 ناخب.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2014)

*دة على كدة الدستور بتاعنا داخل ( طب ) مستريح 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة مدرسة الشبان المسلمين ببني سويف
 عدد المصوتين:: 944
نعم 904
لا 29
 11 باطل​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة مدرسة الشهيد حسني عبد البادي بقنا : 1114 نعم
 14 لا 
10 باطل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*قنا:: لجنة مدرسة الشهيد حسنى عبد البادى 
 عدد المصوتين:: 1138 
نعم:: 1114
لا:: 14
باطل:: 11​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*قرية العدوة بالشرقية (لجنة واحدة فرعية 14)
 216:: نعم
11:: لا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة فرعية مدرسة النور الابتدائية ببني سويف 
 عدد المصوتين:: 674
نعـــم:: 667
لا::5
باطل:: *​2


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*اللجنة 81 و82 بيلا بمحافظة كفر الشيخ
عدد الأصوات 1389 
17صوت "لا" 
1362صوت "نعم" 
10باطل.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*قرية العدوي مسقط رأس الرئيس المعزول لجنة 14 و 15
 نعم :695 
لا: 19 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*منطقة كرداسة 
"نعم": 172 
"لا" 4 

لجنة مدرسة النصر
نعم: 233 
لا: 16

مدرسة كرداسة التجريبة لجنة رقم 17
نعم: 233 
لا: 10 

لجنة18
نعم: 317 
لا: 11 .*​


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2014)

عدد الناخبين في لجان الوافدين بـ 6 أكتوبر يصل لـ28 ألفا و600 صوت


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2014)

سوهاج مركز جرجا لجنة بيت علام 1 .. نعم 1114 صوت  .. لا 20 صوت


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2014)

لجنة 35 وافدين السويس : 488 نعم - 19 لا - 8 باطل


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2014)

مدرسة رياض باشا ببني سويف : 1623 نعم - 37 لا


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*مدرسة العبور بمنطقة بولاق الدكرور
لجنة 1
نعم:  365 
لا: 10 

لجنة 2 
نعم: 379 
لا: 5 

لجنة 3
نعم: 421 
لا: 5 .
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*قنا::قفط
 المعهد الازهري 
 المصوتين:: 239
نعم:: 233
لا::5
باطل::1

قنا لجنة 15
المصوتين:: 572
نعم:: 551
لا:: 13
باطل:: 8*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2014)

1362 يصوتون بـ «نعم» في مقابل 17 «لا» و10 «باطل» بلجنتي مدرسة بيلا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة مدرسة ‏الشبان المسلمين‬ بالبحر الأحمر :
نعم:: 469 نعم 
 لا:: 22*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (15 يناير 2014)

هذه النتائج متوقعة جدا 

لأن الرافضين لم يذهبوا 

والذى ذهب ذهب ليقول نعم 

والتوجه العام للدولة 

قولوا نعم

الذى يهمنى فعلا هو العدد الإجمالى لمن ذهب من جملة المقيدين 

مهم جدا


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة 13 بمدرسة السلام الثانوية بنات بحدائق القبة بالقاهرة 
المقيد  1612 ناخبا
703 نعم 
5 لا 
3 باطل 
حضور 711 وصحيح 708. 

ولجنة رقم 114 المقيد بها 1612 
حضور 762 ناخبًا 
عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 758
الأصوات الباطلة 4
755 نعم
3 لا.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> هذه النتائج متوقعة جدا
> 
> لأن الرافضين لم يذهبوا
> 
> ...


*لم اسمعك تقول ذلك فى انتخابات مجلس الشورى الاخوانى
هل تتبدل الاخلاقيات بتبدل المصالح*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*أظهرت المؤشرات الأولية لفرز استمارات التصويت على الاستفتاء، حصول الوثيقة الدستورية على "نعم" بأغلبية كبيرة فى محافظات قنا والأقصر والبحر الأحمر والقليوبية والدقهلية والإسماعيلية وشمال سيناء وشمال سيناء، والمنوفية، والغربية، وقالت مصادر إن نسبة التصويت بلغت فى تلك المحافظات 70% من إجمالى أعداد الناخبين المقيدين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة 3 مدرسة بوردين بالشرقية :
نعم:: 580 
لا:: 0 

لجنة 2 مدرسة بوردين بالشرقية :
نعم:: 683 
لا:: 18*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة لجنة ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺎﻟﻮة، التل ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ
 نعم:: 795
لا:: 17*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة مدرسة الروبي بالمنيا :
1076:: نعم 
43 :: لا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*مدرسة الشيخ عتمان بالحوامدية
1750 ::نعم
60 ::لا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة الوافدين بالقاهرة الجديدة : 
 3116 نعم 
- 75 لا*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة 11 مدرسة اللغات بكفر الشيخ *
*:  830 نعم *
*- 19 لا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*أعلنت اللجنة المشرفة على انتخابات الاستفتاء على الدستور بشمال سيناء أول نتيجة نهائية لفرز 3 لجان بمركز مدينة الحسنة عن تصويت 609 بنعم مقابل 40 "لا". 

وأوضحت اللجنة أن جملة الحضور بتلك اللجان 661 صوتًا ونسبة التصويت 92% بنعم و12 صوتًا باطلاً. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*بوابة الشروق| لجنة 4 بمدرسة المشير احمد اسماعيل بـ #بورسعيد:  1098 نعم  112 لا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*بوابة الشروق| لجنة مدرسة الأدبية بـ #السويس:  585 نعم  20 لا 2 باطل*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة مدرسة علي بن أبي طالب _ #سفاجا| عدد الحضور 542_ نعم 527_لا 10_باطل*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*اللجنة مدرسة أنس بن مالك بالأربعين في مدينة #السلام ب #القاهرة  1424"نعم" .. و 10بـ"لا" *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*‏المنوفية‬ حتى الآن

9315 :: نعم
124 :: لا” بثمان لجان في المنوفية*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*عاجل:  #اليوم_السابع | 389 صوتا بنعم و13 بــ لا و3 أصوات باطل بمدرسة نجع الشيخ حمد بمركز سوهاج*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة الوافدين بقسم أول القاهرة الجديدة  :  2938 نعم - 117 لا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنتي علي بن أبي طالب و سفاجا بنات الثانوية  :  1283 نعم - 13 لا *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنه المكس بباريس في محافظة #الوادي_الجديد  نعم 378  لا 7 *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة 75 , و76 بمدرسة التجاره بنات بمدينة #المنيا 1742 بنعم  و43 (لا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*بوابة الشروق| لجنة مدرسة الحسين بن علي بـ #سفاجا: 523 نعم 14 لا 4 باطل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*

1748 بـ"نعم" مقابل 46 "لا" فى لجنتى 11 و12 بجاردن سيتى​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*عاجل:  #اليوم_السابع | 1748 بـ"نعم" مقابل 46 "لا" فى لجنتى 11 و12 بجاردن سيتى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *‏المنوفية‬ حتى الآن
> 
> 9315 :: نعم
> 124 :: لا” بثمان لجان في المنوفية*​


*غريبه اوي 
ده عدد كبير علي المنوفيه 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*مدرسة الخلفاء الراشدين الابتدائية بـ ‫#‏حلوان‬ 
نعم:: 4063 
لا:: 35*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة 79 و80 و81 و82 مدرسة زهرة الابتدائية ب #المنيا 1530 (نعم) 40 (لا)*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة مدرسة الروبي بالمنيا :
1076:: نعم 
43:: لا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*إجمالي حلايب وشلاتين:  1805 نعم - 47 لا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة مدرسة بيومي الزناتي بإسنا جنوب #الأقصر: 1205 " #نعم" و47 *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*علنت اللجنة المشرفة على التصويت على الدستور لجنة 11 الأزهرية الشيخية بقفط بقنا : عدد الحضور 240 نعم1 239 لا 0...*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة 9 بمدرسة #كفر_الشيخ للغات: 895 "نعم" و16 "لا" *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة 1 بالجامعة العمالية‬ ‏مدينة نصر‬ 
نعم:: 762 
لا:: 14 
باطل 4 *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة 55 مدرسة محمد فارق بالإسكندرية  :  804 نعم - 18 لا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*أسفرت نتائج فرز اللجنة الفرعية رقم 168 بمدرسة عبد العزيز جاويش بمدينة نصر عن تصويت 867 ناخبًا بـ"نعم" وتصويت 24 ناخبًا بـ"لا" وبلغ عدد الأصوات الباطلة 11 صوتًا. 

كما أسفرت نتائج الفرز باللجنة الفرعية 168 بنفس المدرسة عن تصويت 788 بـ"نعم" و27 بـ"لا" و12 صوتًا باطلاً.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*مؤشرات أولية: 534 «نعم» لـ #الدستور و3 غير موافق بلجنة الإعدادية بنات بنجع حمادي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجان 55 و 60 مدرسة محمد محمود عبد العزيز التجريبية لغات بالهرم‬ 
نعم:: 2810 
لا:: 45 
باطل:: 17 *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*نتيجة "مدرسة خالد بن الوليد" بـ #الجيزة: 1444 " #نعم" و 42 " *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة مدرسة #مصر_الجديدة لغات: 840 نعم و16 لا و11 صوتا باطلا  *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يناير 2014)

* نتيجة لجنة 31 وافدين بمدرسة رجاك: 5720 "نعم" و114 "لا" و34 صوتًا باطلاً*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة 6 "كلية تربية رياضية" بالقاهرة 1087 "نعم" و17 "لا"​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة 31 وافدين بمدرسة رجاك:
5720 :: نعم
114 :: لا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة المغتربين بالبدرشين:
6215 :: نعم
70 ::لا*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (15 يناير 2014)

لي تعليق بسيط
اذا كان الرافضين لم يذهبوا للاستفتاء 
فمن اين اتت نسبة   لا   الموجوده في الارقام 
ومبروووك 
نسبة الموافقة ع الدستور بالاسكندرية 96 %


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> هذه النتائج متوقعة جدا
> 
> لأن الرافضين لم يذهبوا
> 
> ...


لنقارن بين دستور 2012 ودستور 2013
ذهب للانتخاب فى دستور 2012 حوالى 17 مليون مؤيد ومعارض 
لم يقاطع احد
بنسبة 66% موافقة الى 34% رفض
اى نسبة ال2/3 الى 1/3
اى تقريبا نسبة  11 ونص مليون الى 5ونص معارض
اى اذا كانت المعارضة استخدمت نفس طريق الاخوان
كان ذهب بالتقريب 12 مليون صوت
لنرى كم ذهب هذ المرة  ياسر


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجان علي نجم بـ ‫#‏المطرية‬
1499 :: نعم
11 :: لا
19 :: باطل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة 55 سيدات مدرسة التوفيقية الثانوية ب ‫#‏شبرا‬ 
نعم:: 735 
لا:: 9 
باطل:: 7 *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*لجنة 220 وافدين بالجامعة العمالية‬ بمدينة نصر‬ 
نعم:: 3089
لا:: 62 
باطل:: 22*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

7* لجان بقرية العزية التابعة لمركز ‏منفلوط‬
9680 ::نعم
150 :: لا *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

* 6 لجان بالإسماعيلية : 
6305 ::نعم 
68 :: لا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*أعلنت لجنة 35 ولجنة 36 بمدرسة جمال عبد الناصر الإعدادية بنين نتيجة التصويت، حيث بلغ الحضور فى لجنة 35 عدد 768، ومنهم 2 عدد الأصوات الباطلة، وعدد الموافقين 758، وعدد الرافضين 8.

فى الوقت الذى وصل عدد الحضور فى لجنة 36 إلى 788 صوتا، وكان عدد الأصوات الباطلة منهم 9 أصوات، فى حين صوت بنعم 774 ولم يصوت بلا سوى 5 ناخبين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*المؤشرات الأولية: نسبة الموافقة على ‏الدستور‬ تتجاوز 95% بجميع لجان ‏الجمهورية



وقالت الصناديق نعم ........... للأنقلاب‬*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2014)

*فاصل 12 ساعة ....... ونعود ..... إن أراد الرب وعشنا .....

وحمدالله على السلامة يا مصر ..... حمدالله على السلامة يا جميلة الجميلات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فاصل 12 ساعة ....... ونعود ..... إن أراد الرب وعشنا .....
> 
> وحمدالله على السلامة يا مصر ..... حمدالله على السلامة يا جميلة الجميلات *


*
ايه ده  ..........:love34:

كله نام معايا ......:blush2:

ماشى ........:dntknw:

دى نتيجة محافظة البحيرة.....



​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*
محافظة جنوب سيناء​جاءت النتيجة المبدئية للاستفتاء على الدستور، التى أجريت فى محافظة جنوب سيناء لعدد 70845 ناخبا، داخل 58 لجنة منها 40 لجنة فرعية، و8 لجان عامة، ولجنة قضائية، و9 لجان للمغتربين، عن تصويت عدد (60667) ناخبا، بعبارة موافق على الدستور، كما صوت عدد (2402 بلا من إجمالى عدد الحضور الذى شاركوا فى الاستفتاء البالغ عددهم( 64598) ناخبا، ونسبة المشاركة والحضور 93,91%. 

وذلك حسبما انتهت لجان فرز أصوات الناخبين على مستوى كل لجان المحافظة فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الخميس بحضور رؤساء اللجان العامة والفرعية، واللواء محمد شمس مساعد رئيس أركان الجيش الثالث الميدانى واللواء محمود الحفناوى مدير أمن جنوب سيناء. 

وحظيت مدينة شرم الشيخ بأعلى نسبة فى التصويت على الدستور بعبارة موافق حيث بلغ إجمالى الناخبين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم داخل 15 لجنة عامة وفرعية بالإضافة إلى لجان المغتربين (34718) ناخبا، بينهم (33472) أدلوا بعبارة (نعم) و( 873) غير موافق على الدستور بنسبة تصويت بلغت 96,50% وتوالت بعد ذلك باقى مدن المحافظة. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*
محافظة الجيزة​أعلن المستشار حسين مسلم رئيس محكمة جنوب الجيزة النتيجة النهائية للمحافظة، التى أبدى فيها 1495201 مواطن موافقتهم على الدستور، مقابل رفض 30061 ناخبا للدستور.

وبلغ عدد الأصوات الباطلة 69888 من أصل 22 لجنة عامة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة دمياط​
أعلن المستشار محمد قاسم رئيس اللجنة المشرفة على الاستفتاء فى محافظة دمياط، النتائج النهائية لفرز لجان الاستفتاء، والتى تم تسليمها إلى غرفة عمليات ديوان عام محافظة دمياط.

أسفرت نتيجة الفرز فى مختلف اللجان والبالغ عددها 534 لجنة فرعية موزعة على 255 مقرًا انتخابيًا بأنحاء دمياط، عن أن إجمالى عدد الناخبين ممن لهم حق التصويت فى الجداول الانتخابية 897.283 ناخبا وبلغ إجمالى عدد الحضور فى اللجان 415.825 ناخبا وعدد الأصوات الصحيحة 411.233 صوتا والأصوات الباطلة 4592 صوتا، صوت بنعم 404687 صوتا وفيما صوت بـ"لا" 6546. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة القليوبية​أعلنت اللجنة العامة للإشراف على استفتاء الدستور, النتيجة النهائية لفرز أصوات الناخبين بمحافظة القليوبية, والتى كشفت عن موافقة 98% من إجمالى المشاركين فى الاستفتاء على الدستور.

وضمت المحافظة 1550 لجنة فرعية, حضر إلى التصويت 1017927 ناخب من أصل 2880000 على مستوى المحافظة.

ووافق على الدستور 990212 ناخبا, فيما صوت بـ"لا" 16101, وأبطل صوته 11614 صوتا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة الأسكندرية​
أسفرت النتائج الأولية للاستفتاء على الدستور بمحافظة الإسكندرية، عن نسبة التصويت بنعم بلغت 97.6%، ونسبة "لا" 1.5%، وذلك بإجمالى عدد أصوات الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم بـ"نعم" للدستور مليون و315 ألفا و652 صوتا، والذين أدلو بـ"لا" بإجمالى 21 ألفا و161 صوتا.

وكان إجمالى الأصوات الصحيحة مليون و336 ألفا و713 صوتا، والأصوات الباطلة بإجمالى 10 آلاف و171 صوتا، وذلك بحضور الناخبين بإجمالى مليون و346 ألفا و884 ناخبا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة بنى سويف​
أعلن المستشار حاتم محمد عبد الهادى، رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات ببنى سويف، نتيجة فرز الأصوات النهائية على مشروع الدستور الجديد، حيث وصل عدد المصوتين بـ"نعم" للدستور لـ465 ألفًا و647، بنسبة تصل لـ97%، والمصوتون بـ "لا" 16 ألف ناخب و239، وعدد الأصوات الباطلة 9046.

وأضاف رئيس اللجنة أن إجمالى عدد الحضور بكل لجان المحافظة، بلغ 490432 ناخبًا ممن يحق لهم التصويت على مستوى المحافظة، من أصل مليون و506 آلاف و398 ناخبا مقيدا بجداول الانتخابات.

من ناحية أخرى بلغ عدد اللجان العامة 9 لجان، بينما يبلغ عدد اللجان الفرعية 932 لجنة فرعية، بعد إضافة لجنة واحدة للوافداين والمغتربين بمدرسة الخيرية الإعدادادية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة الشرقية​
انتهت اللجنة المشرفة على الاستفتاء بمحافظة الشرقية برئاسة المستشار "صلاح عبد الحفيظ "أعمال فرز الأصوات، والتى أسفرت نتائجها عن تصويت مليون و664 ألفا و367 موافقا على الدستور بنسبة 98% مقابل 27 ألف 232 غير موافق، كما أبطل 17392 أصواتهم.

وتضم محافظة الشرقية 3ملايين و664ألفا و485ناخبا، حضر منهم مليون 691 ألفا و630 ناخبا، وعدد الأصوات الصحيحة منهم مليون 677 ألفا و968 ناخبا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة الغربية​
أعلنت اللجنة العامة بمحافظة الغربية عن التصويت بنسبة 98.6% بنعم، وينشر "اليوم السابع" النتائج النهائية لمحافظة الغربية:
مركز أول طنطا: 93419 صوتا بنعم 1309 بلا .
مركز ثانى طنطا: 90538 صوتا بنعم و1207 بلا .
مركز أول المحلة: 87786 صوتا بنعم و1132 بلا .
مركز ثانى المحلة: 96054 صوتا بنعم و1268 بلا .
مركز طنطا: 206156 صوتا بنعم و2922 بلا .
مركز كفر الزيات: 152077 صوتا بنعم و2300 بلا.
مركز السنطا: 143500 صوت بنعم و2047 لا .
مركز سمنود: 115325 صوتا بنعم و1629 بلا .
مركز المحلة: 220887 صوتا بنعم و2314 بلا .
مركز زفتى: 158409 صوتا بنعم و2233 بلا .
مركز قطور: 102416 صوتا بنعم و1405 بلا .
مركز بسيون: 80135 صوتا بنعم و1091 بلا.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة أسيوط​
أسفرت النتائج النهائية لفرز لجان الاستفتاء بمحافظة أسيوط عن تصويت 521 ألفا و505 صوتا بنعم، مقابل 20 ألفا و501 صوتوا بلا.

وبلغ عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 542 ألفا و24 صوتا، بينما بلغ عدد الأصوات الباطلة 10 آلاف و21 صوتا، وبلغ إجمالى الحضور 550 ألف و733 صوتا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة الأسماعيلية​
أعلن اللواء أحمد زهرة السكرتير العام لمحافظة الإسماعيلية أن نسبة الحضور بالمحافظة بلغت 40.45%. 

وقال زهرة، إن عددا ممن لهم حق التصويت بالمحافظة726103 أصوات حضر منهم 293741 وعدد الأصوات الصحيحة 290373 والأصوات الباطلة 3420 وعدد من قالو نعم للدستور284773 ومن قال لا 5621 والنسبة المئوية لـ نعم بالمحافظة 98.7%. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة البحر الأحمر​
أنهت اللجان المشرفة على عملية الاستفتاء بمحافظة البحر الأحمر، عملية فرز الأصوات بجميع لجان المحافظة، وبجميع مدنها ولجان المغتربين بها، حيث حضر 78406 أصوات من أصل 244 ألفا و503 أصوات وكانت المصوتون بنعم 75375 والمصوتون بـــــ لا 2002 والباطل 1029، وكانت نسبة الحضور بالمحافظة 32%، ونسبة المصوتين بنعم 96.3%.

وكانت لجان الوافدين قد حضر بها 30197 ألفا، المصوتين فيها بنعم 28692، والمصوتون فيها بــلا 1031، وكانت الأصوات الباطلة 474 صوتا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة مرسى مطروح​
أعلنت غرفة العمليات الرئيسة لمحافظة مطروح، نتائج الاستفتاء على الدستور على مستوى المحافظة بالموافقة على الدستور بنسبة 96,2% من نسبة الحضور سواء المسجلين بالكشوف الانتخابية أو الوافدين بمراكز العلمين ومرسى مطروح وسيوة.

وتم ضم عدد حضور الوافدين إلى حضور الناخبين المسجلين فى رقم واحد بكل من المراكز الثلاثة، حيث بلغ عدد الحضور 44505 منهم 75385 من الوافدين، وكانت الأصوات الصحيحة 43707 والباطلة 798 وكانت أعداد المصوتين بالموافقة 42047 والرافضون 1660 بنسبة موافقة 96,2%.

وجاءت النتائج النهائية للجان العامة بمراكز المحافظة كالتالى:

مركز العلمين: عدد الناخبين المسجلين بالإضافة للوافدين 6685 ناخبا وإجمالى الحضور للمقيدين والوافدين 2855 الأصوات الصحيحة 2820 والأصوات الباطلة 35 صوت الموافقون 2690 بنسبة 95% والرافضون 130 صوتا.

مركز الضبعة: عدد الناخبين 22659 والحضور 3083 ناخبا الصحيحة 2969 والباطلة 114 والموافقون 2816 بنسبة 94,08 % والرافضون 153. 

ومركز النجيلة: عدد الناخبين 7856 الحضور 350 والصحيحة 337 والباطلة 13 الموافقون 305 بنسبة 90,5% والرافضون 32 صوتا.

مركز برانى: عدد الناخبين 18134 ناخبا حضر منهم 1220 الأصوات الصحيحة 1186 صوتا والباطلة 34 صوتا الموافقون على الدستور 1132 بنسبة 95,04 والرافضون 54 صوتا. 

ومركز السلوم: مقيد به 8100 صوت حضر منهم 713 ناخبا الأصوات لصحيحة 691 صوتا والباطلة 22 صوتا الموافقة 619 صوتا بنسبة 90,03 والرافضون 72 صوتا. 

مركز مرسى مطروح الذى يعد أكبر مراكز المحافظة: مسجل به 111713 ناخبا بالإضافة إلى 5080 وافدين، حيث كان عدد الحضور 28862 والأصوات الصحيحة. 

ومركز الحمام: الذى يليه فى عدد الناخبين ومسجل به 37829 ناخبا حضر منهم 6129 والأصوات الصحيحة 6009 أصوات والباطلة 120 صوتا والموافقون 5744 صوتا والرافضون 265 صوتا بنسبة موافقة 93,7% . 

ومركز سيوة: مقيد به 13593 ناخبا حضر منهم 1293 والأصوات الصحيحة 1244 والباطلة 49 صوتا والموافقة على الدستور 1154 صوتا والرافضون 89 صوتا بنسبة موافقة 92,8% .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة المنيا
​أسفرت نتائج فرز التصويت بكافة لجان محافظة المنيا على مشروع الدستور عن حضور 738 ألفا و830 مواطنا بنسبة مشاركة 26.2% ووافق على الدستور 699 ألفا و780 مواطنا بنسبة 94.7%.

فيما صوت بلا 25 ألفا و694 مواطنا بنسبة 3.4% وجاء 16 ألفا و534 صوتا باطلا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة السويس​
أعلن المستشار وائل إبراهيم، رئيس اللجنة العليا الفرعية للانتخابات بالسويس نتيجة التصويت على الاستفتاء بالسويس، حيث صوت بـ نعم 132963 ألفا وصوت وبـ "لا" 2949 ألف صوت بنسبة 97.8%. 

وأشار رئيس اللجنة إلى أن إجمالى الحضور بالسويس بلغ 144 ألفا من 396 ألفا بنسبة حضور 39%، وفيما يتعلق بالمغتربين حضر 7466 ألف صوت بـ نعم 7202 وصوت بـ لا 165 صوتا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة الوادى الجديد​
انتهت اللجنة العامة للانتخابات بدائرة الوادى الجديد من فزر أصوات الناخبين فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، حيث وافق على الدستور 50420 ناخباً بينما، صوت 1808 ناخباً بـ"لا".

ففى مركز الداخلة، بلغ إجمالى عدد الناخبين المقيدين بجداول الانتخابات 57325 ناخبا وناخبة، ممن يحق لهم التصويت، حضر منهم 22079 ناخبا، وبلغ عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 21569 صوتا، وعدد الأصوات الباطلة 510 صوتا، كما بلغ عدد من صوتوا بالموافقة على الدستور 20767 ناخبا بنسبة 96,3%، كما بلغ عدد من صوتوا بعدم الموافقة على الدستور 802 صوت. 

كما انتهت اللجنة العامة للانتخابات بمركز الخارجة من فرز أصوات الناخبين بلجان المركز، والبالغ عددها 19 لجنة، حيث بلغ عدد الناخبين ممن يحق لهم التصويت فى لجان المركز 55828 ناخبا، وكان إجمالى عدد الحضور 21905 ناخبا، وبلغ عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 21466 صوتا، والباطلة 369، وأسفرت نتائج الفرز عن تصويت 20801 ناخب بنعم بنسبة مئوية 94.9%، و635 ناخبا بلا، بنسبة 5.1% من إجمالى عدد من أدلوا بأصواتهم.

وتم فرز لجان مركز بلاط، والبالغ عددها 7 لجان انتخابية من فرز أصوات الناخبين فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، بإجمالى 2103 أصوات ممن أدلوا بنعم، كما أدلى 148 بلا فى الانتخابات، وبلغ عدد الأصوات الباطلة 111 صوتا. 

وانتهت اللجنة العامة للانتخابات بمركز باريس من فرز أصوات الناخبين فى لجان المركز، البالغ عددها 6 لجان، والتى تضم 7879 ناخبا هم إجمالى من يحق لهم التصويت، والذين حضر منهم 2789 ناخبا، وبلغ عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 2743 صوتا، والباطل 46 صوتا، وكان عدد إجمالى الأصوات التى أدلت بنعم 2631 صوتا بنسة 95,9%، والتى أدلت بلا 112 صوتا.

وانتهت اللجان المشرفة على فرز الأصوات بلجان مركز الفرافرة، والتى سجلت فى 5 لجان نسبة تأييد للدستور بإجمالى 2425 صوتا، ممن أدلوا بأصواتهم بنعم على الدستور، فى الوقت الذى أدلى فيه 111 ناخبا بلا، كما بلغت عدد الأصوات الباطلة 90 صوتا، لتكون نسبة التأييد فى 5 لجان بمركز الفرافرة من إجمالى 6 لجان، بما يزيد عن 95%، نسبة التأييد للدستور.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة كفر الشيخ​
أعلنت النتائج النهائية لفرز الأصوات بمحافظة كفر الشيخ أن 803350 ناخبا صوتوا بـ"نعم"، فيما قال 10567 بـ"لا" من إجمالى 823036، فيما بلغت عدد الأصوات الباطلة 7969، وتأتى هذه بنسبة 97.6% لـ"نعم". *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*محافظة شمال سيناء
​أسفرت نتائج الفرز النهائية للاستفتاء على الدستور بمحافظة شمال سيناء، عن تصويت 96.5% بنعم، مقابل تصويت 2% بـ"لا".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*كشف مصدر قضائى رفيع المستوى باللجنة العليا للانتخابات عن أن المؤشرات الأولية لعمليات الرصد التى تقوم بها اللجنة لنتائج اللجان الفرعية، أكدت أن نسبة المشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور وصلت حتى الآن على نسبة 45.5% على مستوى الجمهورية، وذلك بعد فرز أصوات الناخبين فى نحو 12 محافظة. 

وأوضح المصدر أن نسبة التصويت بـ"نعم" على الدستور بلغت إجماليها حتى الآن ما يرقب من 90% بينما بلغ إجمالى من صوتوا بلا على الدستور بلغ إجماليها ما يقرب من 10% من إجمالى الكتلة التصويتية التى تم فرزها حتى الآن.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

*أظهرت عمليات فرز 93% من مراكز الاقتراع فى الاستفتاء على الدستور المعدل فى مصر، ارتفاع نسبة التصويت بالموافقة على الدستور إلى نحو 98.4%.

وبحسب الأرقام كانت نتائج فرز الأصوات الصحيحة كما يلى:

فرز 28305 مراكز اقتراع من إجمالى 30427 مركزا على مستوى البلاد أى ما نسبته نحو 93%.

عدد الأصوات الموافقة على الدستور (نعم): 18 مليونا و174 ألفا و533 صوتا أى ما نسبته 98.37%.

عدد الأصوات الرافضة للدستور (لا): 301 ألف و195 صوتا أى ما نسبته 1.63%.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2014)

*انا حاسس بس مش اكيد
ان احتمال النتيجه العامه تكون نعم ههههههه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*أعلنت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات مشاركة أكثر من 20.5 مليون في الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور بنسبة 38.6% من إجمالي عدد الناخبين المقيدين في الجداول الانتخابية.
وقال المستشار نبيل صليب رئيس اللجنة في مؤتمر صحفي إن الدستور الجديد نال موافقة 19 مليونا و985 ألف ناخب بنسبة 98.1% من إجمالي عدد المشاركين في التصويت. 
وجاءت النتائج التفصيلية للمحافظات كما يلي:

محافظة القاهــرة​إجمالي المقيدين 6,674,865 
الوافدون 98,706
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 3,784
 الحاضرون 2,688,743 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 2,791,233
الأصوات الصحيحة 2,762,952
الأصوات الباطلة 28,281
نسبة الحاضرين 40.3% 
نعم 2,720,162 
لا 42,790 
نسبة نعم 98.5% 
نسبة لا 1.5% .
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*الإسكندرية​
إجمالي المقيدين 3,415,629
الوافدون 38,243 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 6,418
الحاضرون 1,308,971 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1,353,632
الأصوات الصحيحة 1,340,449
الأصوات الباطلة 13,183 
نسبة الحاضرين 38.3% 
نعم 1,319,454
لا 20,995 
نسبة نعم 98.4% 
نسبة لا 1.6% 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*الجيزة​
إجمالي المقيدين 4,518,941 
الوافدون 52,947 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 4,274
الحاضرون 1,450,195 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1,507,416
الأصوات الصحيحة 1,488,662 
الأصوات الباطلة 18,754 
نسبة الحاضرين 32.1% 
نعم 1,459,201
لا 29,461 
نسبة نعم 98.0% 
نسبة لا 2.0%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*القليوبية​
إجمالي المقيدين 2,718,798 
الوافدون 22,808 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 3,253
الحاضرون 1,204,971 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1,231,032
الأصوات الصحيحة 1,217,220
الأصوات الباطلة 13,812 
نسبة الحاضرين 44.3% 
نعم 1,198,011
لا 19,209 
نسبة نعم 98.4% 
نسبة لا 1.6%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*الغربية​
إجمالي المقيدين 3,020,674
الوافدون 7,442 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 4,881
الحاضرون 1,574,173
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1,586,496
الأصوات الصحيحة 1,572,176 
الأصوات الباطلة 14,320 
نسبة الحاضرين 52.1% 
نعم 1,551,093 
لا 21,083 
نسبة نعم 98.7% 
نسبة لا 1.3%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*الشرقية​إجمالي المقيدين 3,681,587
الوافدون 20,664
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 4,203
الحاضرون 1,666,493 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1,691,360 
الأصوات الصحيحة 1,673,968 
الأصوات الباطلة 17,392 
نسبة الحاضرين 45.3% 
نعم 1,646,736
لا 27,232 
نسبة نعم 98.4% 
نسبة لا 1.6%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*المنوفية​إجمالي المقيدين 2,298,208 
الوافدون 12,884 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 3,181
الحاضرون 1,226,154 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1,242,219
الأصوات الصحيحة 1,228,811
الأصوات الباطلة 13,408 
نسبة الحاضرين 53.4% 
نعم 1,212,268 
لا 16,543 
نسبة نعم 98.7% 
نسبة لا 1.3%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*الدقهلية​إجمالي المقيدين 3,793,080
الوافدون 8,353 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 6,363
الحاضرون 1,876,901 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1,891,617
الأصوات الصحيحة 1,874,597
الأصوات الباطلة 17,020
نسبة الحاضرين 49.5% 
نعم 1,850,535
 لا 24,062 
نسبة نعم 98.7% 
نسبة لا 1.3%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*البحيرة​إجمالي المقيدين 3,376,941 
الوافدون 11,231 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 5,125
الحاضرون 1,260,624
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1,276,980
الأصوات الصحيحة 1,260,503 
الأصوات الباطلة 16,477 
نسبة الحاضرين 37.3% 
نعم 1,234,019 
لا 26,484 
نسبة نعم 97.9% 
نسبة لا 2.1%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*كفر الشيخ
إجمالي المقيدين 1,935,985
الوافدون 2,928
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 2,684 
الحاضرون 817,904 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 823,516 
الأصوات الصحيحة 815,038 
الأصوات الباطلة 8,478
نسبة الحاضرين 42.2% 
نعم 803,940 
لا 11,098 
نسبة نعم 98.6% 
نسبة لا 1.4%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*دمياط​إجمالي المقيدين 891,241
الوافدون 6,155
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1,053
الحاضرون 408,617 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 415,825 
الأصوات الصحيحة 411,233 
الأصوات الباطلة 4,592 
نسبة الحاضرين 45.8% 
نعم 404,687 
لا 6,546 
نسبة نعم 98.4% 
نسبة لا 1.6%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*بورسعيد​إجمالي المقيدين 453,377
الوافدون 7,474 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 859 
الحاضرون 231,439 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 239,772
الأصوات الصحيحة 237,188
الأصوات الباطلة 2,584 
نسبة الحاضرين 51.0% 
نعم 233,672 
لا 3,516 
نسبة نعم 98.5% 
نسبة لا 1.5%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*الإسماعيلية​إجمالي المقيدين 735,103 
الوافدون 7,676
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1,241 
الحاضرون 290,689 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 299,606
الأصوات الصحيحة 295,671 
الأصوات الباطلة 3,935
نسبة الحاضرين 39.5% 
نعم 289,863 
لا 5,808
نسبة نعم 98.0% 
نسبة لا 2.0%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*السويس​إجمالي المقيدين 396,466
الوافدون 7,457
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 804
الحاضرون 136,658
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 144,919 
الأصوات الصحيحة 143,284
الأصوات الباطلة 1,635 
نسبة الحاضرين 34.5% 
نعم 140,167 
لا 3,117 
نسبة نعم 97.8% 
نسبة لا 2.2%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*بني سويف​إجمالي المقيدين 1,506,498
الوافدون 3,894
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1,608
الحاضرون 490,670 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 496,172 
الأصوات الصحيحة 486,360 
الأصوات الباطلة 9,812 
نسبة الحاضرين 32.6% 
نعم 469,974 
لا 16,386 
نسبة نعم 96.6% 
نسبة لا 3.4%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*الفيوم​إجمالي المقيدين 1,628,192 
الوافدون 3,377 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 2,631
الحاضرون 385,601 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 391,609 
الأصوات الصحيحة 383,384 
الأصوات الباطلة 8,225 
نسبة الحاضرين 23.7% 
نعم 370,802 
لا 12,582 
نسبة نعم 96.7% 
نسبة لا 3.3%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*المنيا​إجمالي المقيدين 2,808,534
الوافدون 3,188 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 2,533 
الحاضرون 734,512 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 740,233 
الأصوات الصحيحة 723,193 
الأصوات الباطلة 17,040
نسبة الحاضرين 26.2% 
نعم 698,621 
لا 24,572 
نسبة نعم 96.6% 
نسبة لا 3.4%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*أسيوط​إجمالي المقيدين 2,219,387 
الوافدون 5,096
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 3,570 
الحاضرون 538,873 
إجمالي الذين ادلوا بأصواتهم 547,539 
الأصوات الصحيحة 536,532 
الأصوات الباطلة 11,007
نسبة الحاضرين 24.3% 
نعم 515,571 
لا 20,961 
نسبة نعم 96.1% 
نسبة لا 3.9%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*سوهاج​إجمالي المقيدين 2,485,950
الوافدون 3,108
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 5,004 
الحاضرون 592,391 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 600,503
الأصوات الصحيحة 591,496 
الأصوات الباطلة 9,007
نسبة الحاضرين 23.8% 
نعم 574,797 
لا 16,699 
نسبة نعم 97.2% 
نسبة لا 2.8%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*اسوان​إجمالي المقيدين 891,699 
الوافدون 4,407
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1,568
الحاضرون 251,588 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 257,563 
الأصوات الصحيحة 254,088 
الأصوات الباطلة 3,475
نسبة الحاضرين 28.2% 
نعم 248,571 
لا 5,517 
نسبة نعم 97.8% 
 نسبة لا 2.2%*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*قنـا​إجمالي المقيدين 1,676,423
الوافدون 7,328
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 2,774
الحاضرون 400,668 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 410,770
الأصوات الصحيحة 405,064 
الأصوات الباطلة 5,706 
نسبة الحاضرين 23.9% 
نعم 395,439 
لا 9,625 
نسبة نعم 97.6% 
نسبة لا 2.4%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*البحر الأحمر​إجمالي المقيدين 244,603
الوافدون 30,188 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 278 
الحاضرون 77,681 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 108,147 
الأصوات الصحيحة 106,758
الأصوات الباطلة 1,389 
نسبة الحاضرين 31.8% 
نعم 103,858 
لا 2,900 
نسبة نعم 97.3% 
نسبة لا 2.7%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*الوادي الجديد​إجمالي المقيدين 147,525 
الوافدون 668 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 286
الحاضرون 51,923
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 52,877 
الأصوات الصحيحة 51,769 
الأصوات الباطلة 1,108 
نسبة الحاضرين 35.2% 
نعم 49,920 
لا 1,849 
نسبة نعم 96.4% 
نسبة لا 3.6%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*الأقصر​إجمالي المقيدين 703,670 
الوافدون 3,672 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 1,266
الحاضرون 215,668 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 220,606
الأصوات الصحيحة 218,203 
الأصوات الباطلة 2,403 
نسبة الحاضرين 30.6% 
نعم 214,510 
لا 3,693 
نسبة نعم 98.3% 
نسبة لا 1.7%*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*شمال سيناء​إجمالي المقيدين 223,533 
الوافدون 6,436
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 315
الحاضرون 69,217 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 75,968 
الأصوات الصحيحة 74,557 
الأصوات الباطلة 1,411 
نسبة الحاضرين 31.0% 
نعم 72,161 
لا 2,396 
نسبة نعم 96.8% 
نسبة لا 3.2%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*جنوب سيناء​إجمالي المقيدين 70,845 
الوافدون 40,467 
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 30
الحاضرون 23,804 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 64,301 
الأصوات الصحيحة 63,123 
الأصوات الباطلة 1,178 
نسبة الحاضرين 33.6% 
نعم 60,651 
لا 2,472 
نسبة نعم 96.1% 
نسبة لا 3.9%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*مرسي مطروح​إجمالي المقيدين 224,385
الوافدون 7,586
عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 694
 الحاضرون 36,445 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 44,725 
الأصوات الصحيحة 43,910 
الأصوات الباطلة 815 
نسبة الحاضرين 16.2% 
نعم 42,242 
لا 1,668 
نسبة نعم 96.2% 
نسبة لا 3.8%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*الإجمالي​إجمالي المقيدين 52,742,139 
إجمالي الوافدين 424,383 
إجمالي عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 70,680 
إجمالي الحاضرين 20,011,573 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 20,506,636 
إجمالي الأصوات الصحيحة 20,260,189 
إجمالي الأصوات الباطلة 246,447 
إجمالي نسبة الحاضرين 38.9% 
إجمالي نعم 19,880,925 
إجمالي لا 379,264 
إجمالي نسبة نعم 98.1% 
إجمالي نسبة لا 1.9%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*المصريون بالخارج ​إجمالي المقيدين 681,346 
إجمالي الحاضرين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 107,041 
عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 106,541
عدد الأصوات الباطلة 500
 نسبة الحاضرين15.7% 
نعم 104,464 
لا 2,077 
نسبة نعم 98.1% 
نسبة لا 1.9%
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2014)

*الاجمالي العام​إجمالي المقيدين 53,423,485 
إجمالي الوافدين 424,383 
إجمالي عدد العاملين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 70,680 
إجمالي الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم 20,613,677 
إجمالي عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 20,366,730 
إجمالي عدد الأصوات الباطلة 246,947 
إجمالي نسبة التصويت 38.6% 
إجمالي الذين قالوا نعم للدستور 19,985,389 
إجمالي الذين قالوا لا للدستور 381,341 
إجمالي نسبة نعم 98.1% 
إجمالي نسبة لا 1.9%*


----------

